# Iseki Question



## kenyon (Jan 10, 2011)

I am glad to have found this forum. Recently, I purchased an Iseki TS1610. It runs but has been "ridden hard and put up wet." Please don't chap me for asking these two questions but:

1) Does anyone know where I can obtain a repair or operator's guide for this tractor?

2) Can someone please tell me how to open the hood? I am serious. The hood is dented up and I have looked around the edge with a flash light and see that there is what appears to be a spring under the right side, about midway down the length of the hood. I am wondering if the lever/switch is among things that are missing/broken.

Thanks,

Kenyon


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kenyon! I would check out E bay or Amazon for a manual. I have no idea on the hood. Could be why it's all beat up, from someone trying to get in!:lmao:


----------



## kenyon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I am still kicking myself. The lever is small and obscure and was to the right of the fuel injection pump. I will check eBay for the manuals.

Kenyon


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad you found it! I was going to suggest a crow bar, but wasn't sure if you had a sense of humor or not


----------



## kenyon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. Bolens 1000, thanks for the link. I will save it in my "Favorites." It looks like I am in business. Today, I paid a visit to Napa and picked up a fuel filter, air filter and oil filter. I was surprised to find that they had a cross for the fuel filter. Anyway, I am going to address some immediate maint. needs. It cranked and ran great the first 8 or so times that I cranked it. This past Saturday, the temperature dropped below freezing. Even though I had backed it into the garage, I can't seem to get it started now. As I saw on the battery, a little black smoke comes out of the pipe. I got a diesel additive and will see if this helps too.


----------

